# Hello From Brazil!



## AK47 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah, no snow over here, but love riding, being in the game for 16 years now.
I Ride at least once a year, but always for a long time.

At first, I want to apologize for my English, hope I make my self understandable.

I'm from São Paulo, 32 years.

I'm more of a freerider, love the Powder, carving, and speed up. I like the Park as well, but going there more recently, and want to improve here.

Happy to find this forum, not many great riders in BR to exchange experiences. Im crazy looking for a new board, or maybe 2  . Hope you guys help me.

Best Reagards.


----------



## Sinistaar (Jan 23, 2015)

SUPER curious, where do you ride? How often?
How did you even get into it?


----------



## AK47 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sinistaar said:


> SUPER curious, where do you ride? How often?
> How did you even get into it?


I ride mostly in USA (Clorado and Utah) and Canada Heli-trips

But been to Argentina few times and France.

I for 1,5 month a year.

I started skiing with my father when I was 10, and when I was 16 when tried Snowboard just felt in love for the sport


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm going to Sãu Paulo for work soon! Kind of excited but I hear it's a mess getting parts down there. Jobs take forever so we're bidding super high. Hopefully we get it! I wouldn't mind living there for a few months. 

What do you ride now?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Click my pofile, One of my friends is from brazil.

He came up to Whistler & I met him & showed him the goods.

& fuck were they ever the GOODS.

Thanks again Flavio, best day I've had. EVER

Fuckin' incredible.

Get a hold of Flavio, he can ride.
He looks like a fuckin' supermodel too, if you hang out with him, chics will be following you guys around everywhere you go.

Fo Realz


TT


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

AK47 said:


> At first, I want to apologize for my English, hope I make my self understandable.


Why does it seem like most foreigners who apologize for their "bad" English use better English than most Americans?


----------



## Cavalinho (Apr 1, 2014)

fala ae truta. pow que dahora que um brasileiro gosta snowboard.. mo show mesmo! abracão da noruega velho!!


----------

